# Describe Your Wildest Sexual Fantasies - Be Honest!



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

What are they?
Who/whom with?
Be honest!


----------



## weldingman (Feb 19, 2010)

To fuck a goat in the ass while littlewing films and cheers  me on.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 19, 2010)

Little Wing, myself, a cabin, and she is covered in various confectioneries like a banana split.


p.s. under no circumstances will penis punishment be part of this equation


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 19, 2010)

weldingman said:


> To fuck a goat in the ass while littlewing films and cheers  me on.



lol


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 19, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> Little Wing, myself, a cabin, and she is covered in various confectioneries like a banana split.
> 
> 
> p.s. under no circumstances will penis punishment be part of this equation


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 19, 2010)

Little Wing said:


>



I've got another one that involves a sail boat, an isolated cove and making noises that scare the local wildlife.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 19, 2010)

little wing i want to plow her garden.......


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah, I'll admit I'd kinda like to be able to write an AP story involving LW also.


----------



## weldingman (Feb 19, 2010)

Guys littlewing is a fucking freak like me, so stop with the flowers and shit. Lets here some scat, vomit, anal, animal and sucking your on cum out of blowed out assholes fantasies. _fags_


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 19, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Guys littlewing is a fucking freak like me, so stop with the flowers and shit. Lets here some scat, vomit, anal, animal and sucking your on cum out of blowed out assholes fantasies. _fags_



Don't be mis-representing our state like that, welding beeeotch....dat shit's Nasssstay!  
What's up with all of this internet nassssstiness? What's wrong with a little old school TLC? A little finesse-issssses? A man treating a woman like a whoaaaa-man?...and maybe some spanky spanky? All of these nassssty Ho's got to eat this, and swallow that, and drink this out of a cup, and spit on stuff, and beat the hell out of things.....What's wrong with you people!?!

Besides, Little Wing is a *Lady*, and should be treated as such.....ain't that right, baby? I said, ain't that right, baby? Little...wing..gurl? Ain't that..


*crickets*


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

Werd! I'm sure she's really a hopeless romantic type. Roses and chocolates is how you win over a broad like that. If that doesn't work, you can always try the ole dick in a box.






YouTube Video


----------



## FMJ (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Werd! I'm sure she's really a hopeless romantic type. Roses and chocolates is how you win over a broad like that. If that doesn't work, you can always try the ole dick in a box.


 


So true. How can any woman resist this??


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2010)

LittleWing, min0Lee, an assortment of mind-altering substances in the Capt's Cabin 

doctormomen and big smoothy are kept in a cage below deck . . purely for entertainment purposes


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

Are you sure min0lee is a chick? He/she almost seems to quick witted too be a woman. Sorry.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Werd! I'm sure she's really a hopeless romantic type. Roses and chocolates is how you win over a broad like that. If that doesn't work, you can always try the ole dick in a box.




Hold up there, Hemmo-roids....Little Wing might be Horny, but she ain't no Ho.
Of course, an intellectual giant like yourself already knew that. Don't make me go Bliz on you.....1:23, beeeeotch!..




YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Are you sure min0lee is a chick? He/she almost seems to quick witted too be a woman. Sorry.


 
Little Wing is a lady . . the Capt would shower her  . . . in gifts!

min0lee, well, will decide on the day


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Are you sure min0lee is a chick? *He/she *almost seems to quick witted too be a woman. Sorry.



  We have a winner!


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Are you sure min0lee is a chick? He/she almost seems to quick witted too be a woman. Sorry.



Do you not see?

Min0 lee sees.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Hold up there, Hemmo-roids....Little Wing might be Horny, but she ain't no Ho.
> Of course, an intellectual giant like yourself already knew that. Don't make me go Bliz on you.....1:23, beeeeotch!..
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well, how chivalrous of you!  I never said she was a ho you fag!  But, a broad who posts up pics of prolapsed anuses and can hang with the guys, is okay in my book, but....... well, may not be the hopeless romantic type.  IDK.  

Now, stop tryin'a get laid in this thread!


----------



## FMJ (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Now, stop tryin'a get laid in this thread!


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Well, how chivalrous of you!  I never said she was a ho you fag!  But, a broad who posts up pics of prolapsed anuses and can hang with the guys, is okay in my book, but....... well, may not be the hopeless romantic type.  IDK.
> 
> Now, stop tryin'a get laid in this thread!



Aw, wow....you went and did it. You called DaMayor a fag. Wow, what a HUGE mistake that was. Man, I hate that for you...I really REALLY DO.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 19, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Aw, wow....you went and did it. You called DaMayor a fag. Wow, what a HUGE mistake that was. Man, I hate that for you...I really REALLY DO.


 
I was just kiddin' I swear!  Come on, show some mercy!


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 19, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I was just kiddin' I swear!  Come on, show some mercy!



Okay...Alright....That's it.......

*SOMEBODY CALL THE AMBALAMPS FOR THIS GUY*


----------



## pitman (Feb 19, 2010)

four of us friends holding and duct tapping the four legs of a 150lb mean ass pitbull together and taking turns calling her a bitch while sticking her in the ass while my other four month old male pups barked and howled in excitement, in a cage next to us...while night on beer and vikes...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 19, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Don't be mis-representing our state like that, welding beeeotch....dat shit's Nasssstay!
> What's up with all of this internet nassssstiness? What's wrong with a little old school TLC? A little finesse-issssses? A man treating a woman like a whoaaaa-man?...and maybe some spanky spanky? All of these nassssty Ho's got to eat this, and swallow that, and drink this out of a cup, and spit on stuff, and beat the hell out of things.....What's wrong with you people!?!
> 
> Besides, Little Wing is a *Lady*, and should be treated as such.....ain't that right, baby? I said, ain't that right, baby? Little...wing..gurl? Ain't that..
> ...



a little bit of both actually.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 19, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> a little bit of both actually.



do tell. we're all listening


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 20, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> do tell. we're all listening


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> okay i thought mine was kinda dumb but i told someone and he uh reallly liked it.
> 
> i take pity on a viking that is chained to a wall in my fathers dungeon.... his body is very nice and tending his wounds leads to other things....
> 
> yours can't be any more embarrassing than that let's hear them....





Little Wing said:


> or the man my father, the king, (  ) assigns to be my bodyguard and stand watch in my bedchamber at night is really hot and i decide i am going to seduce him. he resists despite his desire because well my father would kill him. but i am merciless and finally get my way....



mmmmmm i'm sleepy but i'll elaborate on these later.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 20, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> mmmmmm i'm sleepy but i'll elaborate on these later.



and just what would you do to seduce this reluctant bodyguard?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> mmmmmm i'm sleepy but i'll elaborate on these later.




The Viking

Vikings have attacked my village and a number of them are now secured in a dungeon. One in particular is quite captivating... muscular, savage. Makes me have these strange fluttering feelings between my virgin thighs. I take pity on him, hate seeing such a magnificent creature chained. My father wants me to marry this dweeby little nerd but I have other ideas. If I can make this Viking well and seduce him I will lose my marriageability. 

I start coming to the dungeon at night and tending his wounds. He's not aware at first because his injuries are so bad and seeing and touching his body while I tend him is unexpectedly exciting. His muscular arms, hard stomach... He is beautiful but ugh, needs a bath. I bring fresh clothes and warm water the second night gently clean his body after I change his bandages. He is aware of me but in a dream like state not fully conscious. My village is full of puny little fancy boys. This man beneath my touch is far different his legs are like oaks... I feel my body responding to the sight and feel of him and think my plan is going to be a lot more fun fulfilling than I had at first thought.

The third night he is awake. I come with food and drink. He realizes it is me that has bandaged him and watches me intently as I check his injuries and change bandages. His chains prevent him eating properly and I hold the food to his mouth. He falls back into a semi conscious state it seems and I bend forward and kiss him lightly. I open his shirt and undo his pants... explore his body with my hands. My heart is racing and my face is flushed but there's no way I'm marrying pussy boy so I tentatively touch his sex. He starts to harden beneath my hand and I'm so focused on what I'm doing I don't realize he's opened his eyes and is watching me. I move my fingertips over his cock feeling the soft skin stretch over hardening muscle. I wrap my hand around and begin to squeeze and caress. My breath catches in my throat and I jump and look up into his face when his hips thrust up to press his cock harder against my hand. I resist the urge to run away in embarrassment and quickly realize he likes what I'm doing. I move my hand in rhythm with his thrusting... I stand up shaking, uncertain what to do next. I'm afraid my next move could ruin my whole plan as I fish in my pockets for the key... He's free but luckily with more on his mind than escape. In one swift catlike motion he rises to position himself above me pushes my skirt clear and buries himself inside me. I cry out in pain and surprise and his eyes register an understanding that this is my first time he begins to move inside me slowly and pain turns to unbelievable pleasure. He opens my blouse and sucks a nipple between his lips grazing it lightly with his teeth. His thrusts become harder as my moans reveal my desire for more. He stops and pulls me to my feet as he rises, turns me around and enters me from behind as we're both standing. He reaches across my hip and slies his hand down my belly and rubs my clit as his strokes become deeper more urgent. His other hand covering my left breast pinching a nipple. It feel So good and I forget everything... my plan, my fear, the dungeon. All that exists is his cock inside me, the fire in my body, the sounds of his pleasure. My very first orgasm rips through me as I feel a warmth erupt inside me and his cock jumps and spasms again and again. We lay spent for a few moment then life begins anew. I'm a prisoner on a Viking sailing vessel his fire still glowing in my belly as my village and those _not big_ pussy boys fade away behind us.


The beauty of this one is it has 100 variations. Sometimes he's chained standing up and I torture him with my mouth or me and my evil sister have fun teasing and playing with all the horny Vikings...


----------



## weldingman (Feb 20, 2010)

How lovely, Damn I got to pull my finger out of my ass.


----------



## weldingman (Feb 20, 2010)

That should be a softcore movie, directed by littlewing and staring the welder.


----------



## pitman (Feb 20, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> My fantasy is to work at a Female Correctional facility like my hero Sanesloot.
> 
> 2 am Orgies with horny gangsta bitches sounds nice.


 they would own you little bitches !!!!!


----------



## FMJ (Feb 20, 2010)

What a vivid imagination, LW!!


----------



## pitman (Feb 20, 2010)

l Lw what a turn on..... im rolling over and going to sleep...just wow....


----------



## pitman (Feb 20, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> My fantasy is to work at a Female Correctional facility like my hero Sanesloot.
> 
> 2 am Orgies with horny gangsta bitches sounds nice.


CUM WHERE IM AT ...there is alot of men thinking their women that will treat you special....


----------



## weldingman (Feb 20, 2010)

Women are treated special when they obey there masters


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 20, 2010)

lol @ _notBig_ pussy boys


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> lol @ _notBig_ pussy boys



you caught that huh. lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 20, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> you caught that huh. lol


 
the DRSE Secretary General is nothing but attentive


----------



## weldingman (Feb 20, 2010)

pot can do wonders


----------



## KelJu (Feb 20, 2010)

I basically saw and heard someone else's, and I have been in awe every since. 
My first roommate when I first went to college was the God of pussy. This dude banged every top tier woman around.

One day a chick that I had been lusting over came to our house. She goes in the bedroom fucks my roommates brains out. She comes out of the bedroom, washed our dished, cleans up around the house, and then leaves never to return. 

That is my all time fantasy. To have smoken hot chicks come over, fuck my brains out, clean the apartment, and then leave never to return.


----------



## pitman (Feb 20, 2010)

kelju said:


> i basically saw and heard someone else's, and i have been in awe every since.
> My first roommate when i first went to college was the god of pussy. This dude banged every top tier woman around.
> 
> One day a chick that i had been lusting over came to our house. She goes in the bedroom fucks my roommates brains out. She comes out of the bedroom, washed our dished, cleans up around the house, and then leaves never to return.
> ...


 + 1


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 20, 2010)

kelju said:


> i basically saw and heard someone else's, and i have been in awe every since.
> My first roommate when i first went to college was the god of pussy. This dude banged every top tier woman around.
> 
> One day a chick that i had been lusting over came to our house. She goes in the bedroom fucks my roommates brains out. She comes out of the bedroom, washed our dished, cleans up around the house, and then leaves never to return.
> ...


 +2


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 21, 2010)

If pitman is really at a correctional facility, I guess his fantasy is to have sex without being on the receiving end.

I didn't know they let you have the internets in the big house anyhoo.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 21, 2010)

KelJu said:


> That is my all time fantasy. To have smoken hot chicks come over, fuck my brains out, clean the apartment, and then leave never to return.


 
Thanks for the business idea.  $$$$$


----------



## pitman (Feb 21, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> If pitman is really at a correctional facility, I guess his fantasy is to have sex without being on the receiving end.
> 
> I didn't know they let you have the internets in the big house anyhoo.


 sex you dont have to be on the recieving end dumb fuck the pen is loaded with gay guys that do whatever you want.. yes there is internet in here thats where im trying to learn how to use these computers , everyone here has to get an education and even get their ged before sum can even get out..i might even call your house out the blue sumday trying to get you to donate money to an organization..


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 21, 2010)

pitman said:


> sex you dont have to be on the recieving end dumb fuck the pen is loaded with gay guys that do whatever you want.. yes there is internet in here thats where im trying to learn how to use these computers , everyone here has to get an education and even get their ged before sum can even get out..i might even call your house out the blue sumday trying to get you to donate money to an organization..


 
Holy shit! That was halfway coherent!  That GED class is starting to pay off. Oh and....... I'll be waiting by the phone!  

BTW, I didn't know that sex with a pitbull could get you sent to the pen?


----------



## Perdido (Feb 21, 2010)

pitman said:


> bitch stole my pit. when i get out, i hope to win him back. I miss that little red pecker up my ass


----------



## pitman (Feb 21, 2010)

rahaas said:


>


 rahass elite member of fuckin the dogs ? you always pop up shit bout pitbulls are you one of them jelous guys that your mom or wife dont think your man enuff to own ? i feel real bad for ya ,you probably have a cocker poopoo....


----------



## pitman (Feb 21, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Holy shit! That was halfway coherent!  That GED class is starting to pay off. Oh and....... I'll be waiting by the phone!
> 
> BTW, I didn't know that sex with a pitbull could get you sent to the pen?


 no sex with pitbulls dont put you in the pin. it's gang bangin , acting like a thug and shooting peeps that get you locked up.. you know the ones you fantasize bout.... and i dont do the phone solicitating bull shit no more !!!!! they say i get pissed off and out of control on the phones..but hey fuck them instead of putting up stupid fuckin advertisements on the internet i fuck with you..and oh yes i see peeps that were supposed to get out years ago cannot, because they cant pass their GED and we only do the shit for michigan..anyhoo...


----------



## KelJu (Feb 21, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Thanks for the business idea.  $$$$$



Hey, your right. If prostitution were legal, the black market price on pussy would fall. Then I could my pipes and my apartment cleaned in one phone call. 

Somebody needs to think of a good business name and a slogan.


----------



## pitman (Feb 21, 2010)

rahaas said:


>


raahas i hope and pray you get your dog back so you can enjoy that red arrow again...that you miss so much...aawwww.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 21, 2010)

Shit. How many times a day do they let you out to play on the net?


----------



## pitman (Feb 22, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Shit. How many times a day do they let you out to play on the net?


 im on level one....not behind bars no more were aloud to get around gym library.. kitchen etc..star student...


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 22, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> The Viking
> 
> Vikings have attacked my village and a number of them are now secured in a dungeon. One in particular is quite captivating... muscular, savage. Makes me have these strange fluttering feelings between my virgin thighs. I take pity on him, hate seeing such a magnificent creature chained. My father wants me to marry this dweeby little nerd but I have other ideas. If I can make this Viking well and seduce him I will lose my marriageability.
> 
> ...


 
Have you always fantasized about taking on a whole football team?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 22, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Hey, your right. If prostitution were legal, the black market price on pussy would fall. Then I could my pipes and my apartment cleaned in one phone call.
> 
> Somebody needs to think of a good business name and a slogan.



*Trick's of The Trade: Home Improvement* - "Where a John can take care of his plumbing, and the other plumbing all in one phone call." 


-TTT:HI is a division of DRSE Enterprises.


----------



## pitman (Feb 22, 2010)

ive been fantasizing lately bout raw doggin captain fish dicks weldercock, roids1, and rahhass, as soon as i get out and rubbing on ponytails cock looking head...


----------



## Perdido (Feb 22, 2010)

GWCH with your LHJO session there pitman.


----------



## Perdido (Feb 22, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Shit. How many times a day do they let you out to play on the net?





pitman said:


> bukkakes earns me special privileges and keeps my face so smooth



Eeeeeew.


----------



## pitman (Feb 22, 2010)

rahaas said:


> Eeeeeew.


 that weird i was just on clean thread talking bout you being a homo..is your ass hurtin ? oh thats ringing in ears huh?  get the cock out of your ear..how you hear me now ?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 22, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Have you always fantasized about taking on a whole football team?



not into football players at all. i've had fantasies about dp but usually with 1 guy n a nice glass toy.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> not into football players at all. i've had fantasies about dp but usually with 1 guy n a nice glass toy.


 
The Capt suggests you should consider a battery-operated toy instead . . it adds an additional dimension of enjoyment to the lucky Gentleman pounding your arse sensless


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't think I'd want to be with a slut that can fit my whole fist in her vag or asshole.

That's just me.


----------



## Saney (Feb 23, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Has anyone here fisted someone or themselves been fisted?



I fisted someone before.. It's gross to think someone's Vag could be so loose..

and that Cop Fisted Jay on his way to the Gym. Would you care to tell us about that extra Special evening Geared Jaysus?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 23, 2010)

my kids dad tried doing it to me there's just no way. it friggin' hurt. even after having a baby he couldn't get past just his fingers. i don't understand at all some of the clips i see how they can even do it, their bones must be a mile apart. 

in college there was a 15 year old girl i used to hang out with, she worked in the cafeteria and one of my guy friends like her so i tried to hook them up. turns out she was gay and ended up telling me one day that she had a really big pussy and liked being fisted. That blows the stretched out theory but i still think it has something to do with how close your bones are together. she used to stay overnight with me in my dorm and everyone thought we did stuff but we never did. 

i'll experiment if my guy is curious about stuff but i don't see the appeal of fisting, it just isn't sexy at all.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> my kids dad tried doing it to me there's just no way. it friggin' hurt. even after having a baby he couldn't get past just his fingers. i don't understand at all some of the clips i see how they can even do it, their bones must be a mile apart.
> 
> in college there was a 15 year old girl i used to hang out with, she worked in the cafeteria and one of my guy friends like her so i tried to hook them up. turns out she was gay and ended up telling me one day that she had a really big pussy and liked being fisted. That blows the stretched out theory but i still think it has something to do with how close your bones are together. she used to stay overnight with me in my dorm and everyone thought we did stuff but we never did.
> 
> i'll experiment if my guy is curious about stuff but i don't see the appeal of fisting, it just isn't sexy at all.


 

I should neg you for telling a story with no lesbianism in it whatsoever.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 23, 2010)

lol. we slept together naked in my dorm bed and i kissed her back one night when we were falling asleep. i was used to sleeping with my bf and always did that. it was just a drowsy habit, temporarily didn't recognize the warm body beside me wasn't him. her name was Liz and she was cute as a button with long dark hair and blue eyes. feel free to make up whatever you need to.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 23, 2010)

sigh


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 23, 2010)

lol carol is a different story. eating pussy doesn't do a thing for me, i'm 120% straight, but apparently i'm quite good at it. maybe i'll elaborate later but right now life calls.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 23, 2010)

If you're good at munching box does that mean you're good at slobbing knob too?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 23, 2010)

carol wrecked her throat trying to compete. she could hardly talk. she set it up two different times so we were with these guys she was seeing. steve and ron. ggb 3 somes. she was really jealous i could make them cum so fast with head. she and ron met me at bogies one night and she could barely talk and ron told me why. she got mad n left us there. steve used to stutter except right after sex. it cured him for about an hr lol.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 23, 2010)

what happens in vegas doesn't always stay in vegas.


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I don't think I'd want to be with a slut that can fit my whole fist in her vag or asshole.
> 
> That's just me.


 shit bro that slap 8lb babies out that ho everyday and your concerned bout your fist..were talking bout women not your men. their ass and your fist...


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> lol. we slept together naked in my dorm bed and i kissed her back one night when we were falling asleep. i was used to sleeping with my bf and always did that. it was just a drowsy habit, temporarily didn't recognize the warm body beside me wasn't him. her name was Liz and she was cute as a button with long dark hair and blue eyes. feel free to make up whatever you need to.


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> what happens in vegas doesn't always stay in vegas.



except herpes, that shit will come back with ya


----------



## FMJ (Feb 23, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> except herpes, that shit will come back with ya


 

Yikes! Good point!


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> except herpes, that shit will come back with ya


ha ha ha so true...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> lol carol is a different story. eating pussy doesn't do a thing for me, i'm 120% straight, but apparently i'm quite good at it. maybe i'll elaborate later but right now life calls.


 
We need to hear more about this...details!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 23, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> except herpes, that shit will come back with ya



i know two women with herpes and they are both from small towns. NEITHER of them tell men they have it and you CAN get it when the carrier isn't broke out. scary damn shit. they say it's more painful that you can imagine too, like a cigarette burn on your genitals.


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> lol carol is a different story. eating pussy doesn't do a thing for me, i'm 120% straight, but apparently i'm quite good at it. maybe i'll elaborate later but right now life calls.


 i'd like to see it !!! it would move me emotionally and physically..... ps now i have a fantasy to jackoff too..wow im ready for bed...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 24, 2010)

i'll have to make something up or i'll get negged because the truth is 3somes are lame. i've had bbg n ggb. bbg are better but they are never as hot as fantasies about them are.


----------



## pitman (Feb 24, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i'll have to make something up or i'll get negged because the truth is 3somes are lame. i've had bbg n ggb. bbg are better but they are never as hot as fantasies about them are.


 please no abbr...sum us are village fuckin idiots..patrick lover included... mr fmj....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 24, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i'll have to make something up or i'll get negged because the truth is 3somes are lame. i've had bbg n ggb. bbg are better but they are never as hot as fantasies about them are.


 
I've done the mmf thing, but never the ffm.  I've heard the ffm is never quite as hot as the porno flicks make it out to be.


----------



## pitman (Feb 24, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I've done the mmf thing, but never the ffm. I've heard the ffm is never quite as hot as the porno flicks make it out to be.


 hey i figured it out.... roids 1  fagot fuckin males video. and major mutt fuckin films...thats needing therapy brother fuck !!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 24, 2010)

boy boy girl &  girl girl boy


----------



## pitman (Feb 24, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> boy boy girl & girl girl boy


 isn't that called pedaphiles ?????


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 24, 2010)

pitman said:


> isn't that called pedaphiles ?????



ok male male female & female female male


----------



## FMJ (Feb 25, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> ok male male female & female female male


 
And here we see that correct use of the jacking smiley.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm just wondering how young these thoughts start.

My son has talked for years about being a business man. He talks about office supplies he will need etc... Well, I think I finally discovered what's at the bottom of it a few days ago when he said he'd need a secretary too "with high heels, a short black skirt, big boobs and glasses, a while blouse, nice necklace and diamond earrings, and see through black panties, the kind that unbutton so you don't have to take them off."

He's 12 

He's getting ready to go back to public school after several years being home schooled too and I'm a bit more curious now about another thing he said. I asked did he want to go buy some more clothes for school. He said "all I'll be needing is a loin cloth."


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 2, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> I'm just wondering how young these thoughts start.
> 
> My son has talked for years about being a business man. He talks about office supplies he will need etc... Well, I think I finally discovered what's at the bottom of it a few days ago when he said he'd need a secretary too "with high heels, a short black skirt, big boobs and glasses, a while blouse, nice necklace and diamond earrings, and see through black panties, the kind that unbutton so you don't have to take them off."
> 
> He's 12



Since he's got your DNA, based on things you've posted, I'd say he started in the womb.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 2, 2010)

He's a good kid but he's normal I think. I heard him lecturing a girl last summer that she was too young for sex, she was 13 he was 12, and when she wouldn't give up he told on her right in front of her by imitating her. "I'm ready for sex, I'm ready for sex, do you have a condom." I think he's def ready to _think_ about it though and I'm so glad he can talk to me so I get to support him in his right to NOT do what he just isn't ready for. It's not just the girls that get pressured.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 2, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> I'm just wondering how young these thoughts start.
> 
> My son has talked for years about being a business man. He talks about office supplies he will need etc... Well, I think I finally discovered what's at the bottom of it a few days ago when he said he'd need a secretary too "with high heels, a short black skirt, big boobs and glasses, a while blouse, nice necklace and diamond earrings, and see through black panties, the kind that unbutton so you don't have to take them off."
> 
> ...


sounds like your boy found mommies porno stash


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 2, 2010)

Shit LW.  Mine's 5.  Girl.  Feels the need to come get me any time the birds are mating so we can watch.




I'm in trouble.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 2, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Shit LW.  Mine's 5.  Girl.  Feels the need to come get me any time the birds are mating so we can watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg that reminds me of when Tess was like 9 or 10. we lived in the country and the people across the road had horses. Tesla yells one day "quick get the popcorn the horses are doing it." they weren't but it was funny as hell and i think both kids were disappointed. i was relieved because the first time i saw a horses wiener it didn't go so well. i ran in the house crying and told my husband the dog bit both ponies in the stomach and their guts were hanging out. he grabbed a rifle and ran out the door. came back in laughing so hard tears were rolling down his face and told me those were BOY horses. oy


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 2, 2010)

I found my new fantasy girl. 




YouTube Video


----------



## Multislacking (Apr 5, 2022)

Little Wing said:


> The Viking
> 
> Vikings have attacked my village and a number of them are now secured in a dungeon. One in particular is quite captivating... muscular, savage. Makes me have these strange fluttering feelings between my virgin thighs. I take pity on him, hate seeing such a magnificent creature chained. My father wants me to marry this dweeby little nerd but I have other ideas. If I can make this Viking well and seduce him I will lose my marriageability.
> 
> ...



Well now I'm happy I discovered this thread.


----------



## Multislacking (Apr 5, 2022)

Little Wing said:


> I'm just wondering how young these thoughts start.
> 
> My son has talked for years about being a business man. He talks about office supplies he will need etc... Well, I think I finally discovered what's at the bottom of it a few days ago when he said he'd need a secretary too "with high heels, a short black skirt, big boobs and glasses, a while blouse, nice necklace and diamond earrings, and see through black panties, the kind that unbutton so you don't have to take them off."
> 
> ...



Now that this thread is as old as your boy was at that point...how did he do growing up?


----------

